# falling leaves in lawn



## fescue_fan (Oct 16, 2018)

I know it is late for reseeding my lawn. I'm planning to do the reseeding after halloween. I realize there may be a potential problem. I have a mature maple tree in the middle of the lawn and it is shedding leaves right now. I've been raking the leave every 3 or 4 days. After I throw down the seed, what should I do with all the leaves that will fall on the new seeded lawn? Does the leave prevent germination of seed?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Mow them. They wont prevent germination, but they will block the sun from getting to the new lawn. It needs sun to mature.

Also, I dont think you are late to seed.


----------



## fescue_fan (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm kind of wary using a lawn mower because it may displace the seed. How about using a leaf blower or vacuum on a low setting?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@GaryCinChicago has shared this image multiple times.










This shows that seed to soil contact are key to successful seed germination. After dropping your seeds, walk all over it to press it (or use a lawn roller). The mower will not displace the the seeds.

The other methods also work.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

You could also get a cheap manual reel mower like @ryanknorr got for his overseed. There's normally a couple on Craigslist in my area in the $20-40 range. Zero suction to worry about with that approach.


----------

